# Any one on cycle follow or followed Wendler 5/3/1 with Boring but Big assistance work



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright lads,

Just wondering if anyone has followed 5/3/1 while on cycle with the BBB assistance work thrown in?

If so;

What were your results like? Were you happy or would you avoid doing this routine on your next cycle? Is there any other routine you would recommend doing in place of this routine?

If not;

Were you put of for any particular reason? What reasons were they? What training split do you opt for instead?

Any and all feedback welcome and appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like i'll be the Guinea pig then


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

It's a good routine regardless of if on cycle or not. As a natty I imagine it will be better with aas Though! I'd recommend doing two cycles before deloading though


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> It's a good routine regardless of if on cycle or not. As a natty I imagine it will be better with aas Though! I'd recommend doing two cycles before deloading though


So just to confirm you have followed this routine as a natty but not under the use of AAS? I realize its a very good routine for off cycle just not so sure about on but i think the solution maybe as you say do two cycles before deload while cycling steroids


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Sharpz said:


> So just to confirm you have followed this routine as a natty but not under the use of AAS? I realize its a very good routine for off cycle just not so sure about on but i think the solution maybe as you say do two cycles before deload while cycling steroids


I meant that I've never done AAS but still got good results from it. It's the best of both worlds, strength with a good progression scheme and lots of volume for assistance. I like cycling the BBB 50%, 60%, 70%


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> I meant that I've never done AAS but still got good results from it. It's the best of both worlds, strength with a good progression scheme and lots of volume for assistance. I like cycling the BBB 50%, 60%, 70%


ok mate thanks for your input - have some reps


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> I meant that I've never done AAS but still got good results from it. It's the best of both worlds, strength with a good progression scheme and lots of volume for assistance. I like cycling the BBB 50%, 60%, 70%


Currently on 5/3/1 while on cycle log here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/253781-sharpz-time-get-serious-big-bulk.html


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> I meant that I've never done AAS but still got good results from it. It's the best of both worlds, strength with a good progression scheme and lots of volume for assistance. I like cycling the BBB 50%, 60%, 70%


I started on 60% for the BBB an its ruthless I don't know how you managed to do 70%!


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Sharpz said:


> I started on 60% for the BBB an its ruthless I don't know how you managed to do 70%!


It's horrible mate, 100kg deadlifts after heavy squats  think I'll keep it constant at 60% for my next cycle as I've tweaked my back abit!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> It's horrible mate, 100kg deadlifts after heavy squats  think I'll keep it constant at 60% for my next cycle as I've tweaked my back abit!


I do more squats after squats and DL's after DL's just to be truly boring. Maxed out on 122.5kg x 12 today with good form then went on to do 5 x 10 with 80kg.....an after the ab wheel i was ready for bed lol


----------

